# Scenic Drive in South TX



## Blueeyes (Feb 13, 2010)

We are planning a trip this spring to Texas. I had read about a scenic drive along the Rio Grande river close to Big Bend Nat. Park.  We would love to do this drive but I was wondering if any of the members from Texas know if this is still safe to drive? Thanks for any help.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

We drove it in our toad in 2008 and saw no reason to be afraid to travel it at that time.  Maybe some others have later updates.  Awesome seanery if you like open spaces, quiant towns, old movie set, mountain passes etc. :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

Again, Watch out for Tex, he might even invite you over to visit for a spell.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX



Sure, come to visit, but I wouldn't be caught driving around the border.

Texas is the largest state (if you melt all the snow on that other big state.) I'm sure there are plenty of great scenic drives without getting that near to Mexico.

Palo Duro Canyon is one.

If you just want mountains, go to Colorado.


----------



## Blueeyes (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

Do you know if there have been any actual attacks on tourists in this general area?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

Does it matter that you might statistically be the first?

I have no personal knowledge; nor have I been there recently. However, can you say it is "safe" if you just stay a certain distance from the "hot" spots?

I want you to enjoy your visit to Texas, so I would recommend you stay away from the border with Mexico.

Hey, there's still a leetle more room for you to park over near Johnson City ( see Perdernales Falls ), and I heard about an RV park opening in Fredericksburg .


----------



## C Nash (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

Well hope I never give Tex a reason to tell me "I told you so" :laugh: .  If we never go where there may be danger we will stay away from most all cities    I was worried when I went through Miami,  El Paso and crossing into Cal :laugh: . What about the terroist in NY or DC. Are we going to allow them to win or will we continue to enjoy our freedom to go where we want? Just use the caution you would anywhere and travel with others when possible.  Keep your vehicle locked when traveling and let no one in for any reason.  Do not walk trails alone as I did.  Met a Mexican and had a very interesting talk with him. He was trying to sell trinkets he made. He probably wondered why I kept my hand in my jacket pocket. No way would I travel in Old Mexico.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

well once again I find myself agreeing with Nash, dang he is smart. Anyway stay away from the hot spots, no reason to put you are the family in a bad situation. We travel in Texas top and bottom and enjoyed it so much that we are planning on going back this fall. Yes there are hidden terrorist cell all over the USA but will that stop us from doing what we love, (NO)  just be careful and watch your surrounding, keep your MH locked with traveling and parked and always take some protection along with you . I carry a JUDGE 410 pistol 5 shot,  at close up there will be only one statement give, case closed. Just be careful out there


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

... the cowboys died many long years ago ...  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

Aw Tex don't tell me that    No wonder I couldn't find any cowboys still riding horses while there.  Did run across a tall lean fellow wearing a stetson while rambling around the NM out of the way deserted gold mines.  Also had on boots and even a big old six shooter on his side.  No horse though :laugh:


----------



## whitey (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

We drove it in Jan 06 we didn't have any trouble at all. Although they did have a shoot out about the time we came Thur Laredo the Law enforcement and the Mex drug cartel were going at it.We read about it after we got down to Mission. West of Del Rio on 90 is a nice Campground we Stay their a few days. Del Rio has a real nice Chill's and they server Texans size meals.   as you enter the Big Ben you are about 30 miles from Panther Junction and they have a Post Office Ranger Station Their.


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

We made this beautiful drive last March.  If your concerned with safety, I believe you will be safer here than in any large city.  We passed Border Patrol agents about every 8-10 miles and also they have tethered blimps watching the border.  Now if you chose to get out and hike some of the great trails don't stumble, trip or just get clumsy because it will take some time to get medical attention.

This is just my opionion. Its always prudent to use good judgement wherever you travel.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

good point Jim :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

all good points , just stay safe where ever you go


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Scenic Drive in South TX

I still say to heck with the border. The REAL Texas is all around the interior! Waste your time on the border if you want. I tried to tell ya!  :clown:


----------

